# BW 7 Jan



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

On the water at 0600 hrs. No wind, water temp 51, very cool 41 degrees and at about 30 MPH - that equates to a chill factor of about 10 degrees. Fished upper an lower I-10 bridge until 1230. I caught 31 and fishing buddy caught 8. All Whites and undersized Specs so all were released as R2.0 had suggested!!! Nothing busting on the surface except 3 Mullet. Many birds/pelicans but no action. Weather did become extremely nice with much sun. All-in-all, it was an absolutely GREAT day!!!

Basnbud - Of the 31 I caught, 23 were caught on THE BLADE!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Great ! glad to know I could help ! let me know if ya need some more


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You first need to put a price on those things. The guy with me today would have paid for 'em as well!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Now that's a day of feeeshing. Thanks for sharing in the take.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i wouldn't know what to charge for em. It aint bout makin money, its about fishin and enjoying others catchin fish also. maybe I can figure out how much it costs to make em and ask for that !


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

We fished there as well today In the kayaks, you may have seen us we had trouble finding the fish. Ended up finding a few undersized specks but that was it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey, I said all fish to be released! Ha I was up and leaving for work at 0700 and it didn't seem that cold, probably why the striped bass didn't show up. I went out Sunday evening and ended up with about 5 Specks all on the small side and not a single striped bass. How are you going to cook them?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey, I said all fish to be released! Ha I was up and leaving for work at 0700 and it didn't seem that cold, probably why the striped bass didn't show up. I went out Sunday evening and ended up with about 5 Specks all on the small side and not a single striped bass. How are you going to cook them?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll bet it would have felt a little cool if you had been driving to work on a " crotch rocket".


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Well the heater in my truck did just go out, does that count? Lol


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't count!!! You would have had to knock out the windshield and all doors to even come close...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Have you tried the Underarmour Cold Gear thermals yet? Seeing if I should drop the money for them or not...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

When necessary, I use military extreme cold weather clothing with hooded gore-tex on top to break the wind. And it all works extremely well. But I didn't have any of this on this past Monday, because, like you, I didn't think it was that cold!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have heard some people say the love it and other say it was ok. I'm sure it would work well when layering your clothes. I hate putting on bulky jackets, limits mobility, looking for better thermals or compression gear.


----------

